# timing chain(s) replacement



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

I know the timing chain doesn't generraly need replacement, but has anyone ventured into replacing it?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I highly doubt you'll need to replace the timing chain on your 97 GXE anytime soon.

Since you asked, I can say I have replaced the chain guides and tensioners and that was pretty involved. Had I wanted to replace the chain it would have been a lot more job. (Gotta remove the cam and such)
All this would be a lot easier if ya just pulled the engine IMHO. It's really a PITA of a job either way, but totally do-able.


BTW, this should be in the 1.6L Engine Forum :thumbup:


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

I've done it, and it was rough but not undoable.

It's very much labor intensive. Took me, a friend, and a haynes manual three days from start to finish. Well, the haynes didn't do much work, but it did have some nice blurry pictures for us to argue what part is which and steps in the wrong order.

There's a bunch of might-as-wells when you do a job like this. The water pump, tons 'o gaskets, oil pan seals, carbon removal, all the belts, things like that.

Next time I attempt anything like that, I'm pulling the engine...


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken, isn't the 1.6L belt-driven?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nova73guy said:


> If I'm not mistaken, isn't the 1.6L belt-driven?


You would be mistaken. Both the GA and SR series are ALL chain driven.


----------



## tx96sx (Jan 3, 2005)

I just got done rebuilding my GA16DE and I agree that it's easier to replace the timing chain with the motor out. Also, get a copy of the service manual to guide you through it.


----------



## hnkmaster (Oct 10, 2010)

Kindfiend said:


> I've done it, and it was rough but not undoable.
> 
> It's very much labor intensive. Took me, a friend, and a haynes manual three days from start to finish. Well, the haynes didn't do much work, but it did have some nice blurry pictures for us to argue what part is which and steps in the wrong order.
> 
> ...



Hi there, Im replacing the timing belt( chains) on my sentra 95 but I cant figure how to remove the oil pump, I got all bolts off already, My questions is does it got any bolts holding if from inside the motor? do I need to remove the oil pan to remove the inside bolt if it has any?? 

also left cam goes at 11 o'clock i know that one, and right cam goes at 12 o'clock but the right cam wont move to 12 o'clock, it goes to 10 o'clock, and no more, ohh the chain is off. any advice would be great since u the guru in doing this. thanks.


----------



## OwnerCS (Oct 6, 2010)

Wish I could help with this model's engine as I'm right in the middle of replacing guides on my VH45DE. It took a little while to figure out the field service manual about the silver and gold chain links and the mating mark positions. 

Here's a picture with the links marked in white for the pic with notes noted.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

hnkmaster said:


> Hi there, Im replacing the timing belt( chains) on my sentra 95 but I cant figure how to remove the oil pump, I got all bolts off already, My questions is does it got any bolts holding if from inside the motor? do I need to remove the oil pan to remove the inside bolt if it has any??
> 
> also left cam goes at 11 o'clock i know that one, and right cam goes at 12 o'clock but the right cam wont move to 12 o'clock, it goes to 10 o'clock, and no more, ohh the chain is off. any advice would be great since u the guru in doing this. thanks.


Dont try to turn the cams unless the pistons are all lowered from TDC.

If in doubt consult the FSM.....

Sons valves hit the pistons on his Supra when they were timing it, luckily no damage was done.


----------

